# Core2Duo CPUFreq Scaling - Only 1.87 GHz and 1.6 GHz

## ranmakun

I'm not sure if this is the way it should be, I thought that the procesor could go down to 1GHz or so, but info from cpufreq-info says that the hardware limits are 1.60GHz - 1.87 GHz. The processor is an E6320.

Doesn anyone know if these are really "hardware limits" or if there something that can be done to change it?

```

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 0

  hardware limits: 1.60 GHz - 1.87 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.87 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.87 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.87 GHz.

analyzing CPU 1:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which need to switch frequency at the same time: 1

  hardware limits: 1.60 GHz - 1.87 GHz

  available frequency steps: 1.87 GHz, 1.60 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, powersave, userspace, performance

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.60 GHz and 1.87 GHz.

                  The governor "ondemand" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency is 1.87 GHz.

```

Does this driver also adjust the voltage on the CPU as Speedstep does or only the frequency?

----------

## warrawarra

If it is 1.86ghz then it should go to about 50% likely but not sure. The figures there looks wrong the 1.86 and 1.6 .

I know it can be overclocked to 3ghz the e6320 with normal aircooling not sure about speedstep.

It looks like your cpu is the low power version 65w so if it is in a sager np9260 laptop then speedstep is a good idea if not and in a desktop then just use it at rated speed.

What could help if you want to get speedstep working properly is cpufreq , lm-sensors , gkrellms and there is several other stuff that needs to be emerged to get it working nicely.

http://processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLA4U

Think the voltage and frequency goes hand in hand voltage goes down freq auto adjusts to preset amounts.

A laptop cpu's core duo t2600 2.16ghz goes from 2.16ghz to 1ghz on speedstep. Desktop cpu's should be less change.

Hope this helps.

----------

## ranmakun

Well, in fact it is a desktop, but if I can make the PC work cooler, and silent, that would be great. That's why I would like to have lower frequencies. I just want to know if there is a hardware limitation or not, and I think that the hardware limitation should be much lower.

Thanks

----------

## DownSet

How the cpu drops to 1.6 is by lowering the multiplier from 7x to 6x, so yes it is the hardware limit.  To drop the freq lower you'll have to drop the FSB in the bios, I don't know of a program that can adjust the fsb in linux.

----------

## ranmakun

Well, that clarifies a lot. Thanks for the info!

----------

